# 2-6-07 Pictures



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Here is the storm about 2 hours after it started snowing here in Indianapolis


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Rcgm;368343 said:


> Here is the storm about 2 hours after it started snowing here in Indianapolis


are those feet on that junkway.what the hell they do.. help hold it up. when it broke down.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Here is what it looke dlike out my windshield

I started plowing this lot at 4 inches and it was still coming down


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Shut it Payton they are all the way up.You are gonna think junkway when it saves the day on monday when the BOSS is sitting in the garage collecting dust.




RCGM
Brad


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Rcgm;368349 said:


> Shut it Payton they are all the way up.You are gonna think junkway when it saves the day on monday when the BOSS is sitting in the garage collecting dust.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


yeah yeah the boss works just fine.. its the truck the boss gets attached to the front of that is getting surgery


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

That is Emerson Avenue over by Alpine took me 35 minutes to get from emerson to stop 11 and 135 that idiot in that beretta wouldn't go over 8 mph.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Another one of emerson avenue.I have some of some piles its on my other camera I will post later.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

give him a little love tap. :waving:


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

HER not him LOL .Evrytime I tryed to go around her she would move over and would not let me pass.Ow well its over and we had a very profitable 2 days.



RCGM
Brad


----------

